# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Comment appeler du code PL/SQL en mode web avec Apex sur une machine locale win7 ?

## patmaba

Apex et modplsql

Bonjour, 

J'ai install oracle apex sur ma machine win7.
Une fois la db install j'ai lanc la page de dmarage, cr un workspace 'monwp' avec le mot de passe 'monwp'.

Afin de tester le dad avec apex, je me suis connect avec sqlplus et sdl developper. Ok la connexion marche parfaitement.

j'ai cr la procdure suivante dans 'monwp'



```

```

ensuite, j'ai essay les url suivant pour lexcuter, sans succs. 


```

```

je pensais que tout tait en place en standard sur Apex. 

Pourquoi  ne marche pas ? 

Qu'est ce qui manque dans ma config ? 


Bien  vous

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,

Qu'est ce qu'il y a dans le fichier dad.conf ?

@+
 :;):

----------


## patmaba

j'ai fait une recherche du dads.conf.
je le trouve pas dans mon rpertoire d'installation c:\oraclexe.

Cependant, j'ai utilis le script suivant



```

```

o dois se trouver le dads.conf ?

j'ai lanc galement ceci sans succs



```
http://127.0.0.1:8080/pls/apex/sys.htp.p?cbuf=tufaischier
```

----------

